# so many reels - so little time (to choose one)



## Johnny (Jan 18, 2015)

I have several spinning reels now - and 4 conventionals. Mostly saltwater varieties.

I would like to upgrade to just "one" good Large Mouth Bass reel.
What I'm looking for is a freshwater reel that will hold about 100 - 150 yards
or so of 65# braid which is the equivalent size of 17# mono.
I know that sounds kind of "beefy" to some of you, but, when you are dragging
a big bass out of heavy cover you usually drag about 15 pounds of weeds with the 
fish all the way to the boat.

So, with this in mind, I would like a good spinning reel first - - then, to a bait caster with same specs.
budget of $150 max for each.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 18, 2015)

Up your budget


----------



## RichWentFishing504 (Jan 18, 2015)

I use a shimano curado with 65# power pro on my jig rod for bass. Best spinning reel for my purposes is the shimano ci4 stradic. (Inshore salt and freshwater bass)


----------



## brittonp83 (Jan 18, 2015)

I don't use spinning gear, but for a baitcaster stick with Lew's, Daiwa, or Pflueger at the highest level you can afford. Tacklewarehouse.com is a good resource.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 19, 2015)

I use a revo sw spinner for med duty work.


U may want to also look at a saltist but again more then 150


----------



## Milehisnk (Jan 20, 2015)

Ok, I'm new to the forum, but not to bass fishing.

Spinning: 
Lews is supposed to make some really good spinning reels, but I don't have experience with them (yet).
Abu Garcia: I love Abus reels. The Orra SX is a good budget reel ($99.99), but if you want to step up, the next step is a Revo S. I was told once that Abu is evolutionary...This years Revo SX is next years Revo S, and the year after that it's the Orra SX. Not sure if that's true, but I wouldn't doubt it.
Shimano: Can't beat a Shimano reel.

Casting:

I have 3 Orra SX casting reels and just ordered a Lews LFS high speed for flip/pitch. It'll get either 50lb braid (rated to hold 120yds of 12lb mono) or 25lb fluoro. 
With a higher budget, I'd suggest the Revo S or SX, or a Lews BB1.


----------



## ccm (Jan 21, 2015)

I suggest a baitcaster for bass fishing. Low profiles are nice but it is hard to find something that has the line carrying capability that your looking for so I suggest a round reel. Good choices are the Abu Garcia 5600C4 & the 5500C3. If your going to use it for flipping & pitching I suggest the C4 because it has a higher gear ratio ( 6:3:1 ) & it has the fast cast thumb bar. No need to buy new these reels are pretty much bullet proof & there are a ton of aftermarket upgrades for them. The last 5600 c4 I bought I paid $45 for it used but in like new condition ( It had a couple of small scratches on it ) This year I upgraded it with Boca Ceramic Lighting spool bearings & it will outcast/flip my dads revo sx. I plan on putting a dual bearing worm gear on it along with a ceramic pawl very soon. If the 5500/5600 sizes are a little big I suggest looking at the 4600 size range. If looking to save some $$$ try finding a tackle store owner or a fishing reel repair place that gets the close out reels from pure fishing & other manufactures every year ( these guys normally sell at boat/fishing shows every year ) My local tackle store owner does this & it has allowed me to save a ton of green every year. I just bought a new Orra2SX for $45 & and a new Orra S30 for $25; a tremendous savings over retail.


----------



## Johnny (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks everyone for their input.
I already have the 5501c3 and 6501c3 for my saltwater excursions.
I will go to BPS tomorrow to do a hands on comparison.
I like the way the Lew's BB1 and ABU Revo SX looks but don't know how they feel.
I have two older generation right hand baitcasters already but I really don't like the right hand retrieve. 
Thanks again.
Johnny


----------



## Johnny (Jan 31, 2015)

Welp, pulled the trigger on a new 
LEW'S BB2 *WIDE SPEED SPOOL* BAITCASTING REEL, BB2SHZL, LEFT HAND
on E-Bay. got it in the mail today..... temporarily mounted to a 6'6 m rod and
it feels very comfortable "in the yard" .... I LIKE IT !!!
Going to BPS tomorrow for a 6'6 or maybe a 7' MH fast tip rod for it.
This will be my dedicated BASS rod.... 
I have some 65# PP braid I was planning on using but may drop down to 30# for more yardage.
dunno yet.....................

Tight Lines !!


----------

